# An imm0rtal projech, r4ge's thousand sons



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

*An imm0rtal project, r4ge's thousand sons*

hello all,
Finally !! i have, at long last, put this project on heresy! :victory:
In this thread you will see all the pictures of my thousand sons as I build and paint them.

I'll start with some pictures of my Tsons with just the robes painted,
painting the robes I undercoated the whole model black then painted a layer of dheneb stone, two layers of bleach bone and then a wash of gryphonne sepia onto the robes and finally highlight with skull white. I used the dark angels robes and attached the Tsons heads, arms and shoulder pads.





























After I used a layer of mordian blue and then a layer regal blue for the armour.
A layer of iyanden darksun and then a layer of golden yellow was used for the icons/logos on the shoulder pads and head piece.
the eyes are painted hawk turquoise.
the bolters are gunmetal with a highlight of chainmail.
i used shinning gold for the rims on the pads and head piece. 
the base is painted calthan brown and i apllied sand using PVA glue.

































































these next pictures are of my icon bearer,

I am very pleased with how this model turned out as i was not sure weather it was a good idea.






































these next pictures are of my converted chaos raptors/Tson assault squad lol.





























Tsons look awesome with a power fist!












well there are all of the pics i will be posting at the momenent.
I'm really pleased with my thousand sons and i am having so much fun with this project! 

would love to hear all your thoughts and opinions so post away thanks..

more pictures will be coming soon.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Evs baby

imm0rtal projech? Lol

Looking sweet dude. Nice to see you've finally posted this log up 

There are a few places you can improve though:

You seemed to have missed the amrs of some of the Tsons, they are a bone colour on the inside lol. Also, make sure to paint the piping on the power armour (Inside the arms, opposite the elbow) 

Also, make sure you get all the mold lines off before assembly. There are one or two that you've missed

Any areas that are not robes but coloured bone (Horns, and some of the backpack backs, give a wash of devlan mud.
Try giving all the metal areas washes of badab black to bring outthe detail before highlights

Hope this helps bud


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Mold lines!

Appart from that... colthes look good. Try to paint the blue armour with more than 2 blues and do some ink washes in gold zones.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

looking good, i have a newfound love of the thousand sons


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

this is phenominal, my t sons look like ass compairativly. good job man!


----------

